# Vaping and improvement in mental health



## Amy (7/5/18)

Hi all I want to share my story with you about my massive improvement in mental health with quitting cigarettes and starting vaping again and this in a matter of a week.

I started off with vaping a two years ago and started vaping nicotine after an anxiety bout in December I started smoking for the first time in my life out of desperateness to cope with the anxiety believing that stronger nicotine would help me out. 

I ended up smoking and quitting vaping. Then last week I decided to pick up the vape again went to vape king and got some juice. I steadily went off stinkies in last week until where I am now that I am more than 24 hours without one. But I saw a massive improvement in my anxiety and mood. Even my husband can see it. I am on anxiety medication but the effects that stinkies had on my mood and anxiety was massive. 

So now I am back on vaping and don't want to touch another stinky again. I am having some sort of withdrawal but will fight through it because the price of my mental health is more important.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## aktorsyl (7/5/18)

Amy said:


> Hi all I want to share my story with you about my massive improvement in mental health with quitting cigarettes and starting vaping again and this in a matter of a week.
> 
> I started off with vaping a two years ago and started vaping nicotine after an anxiety bout in December I started smoking for the first time in my life out of desperateness to cope with the anxiety believing that stronger nicotine would help me out.
> 
> ...


Great to hear!
Interestingly enough, I spoke to someone the other day who also commented on how nicotine itself counteracts the effect of benzo's (especially alprazolam). Now, naturally benzo's also aren't exactly good for the health, but I think it goes to show just how disruptive nicotine can be. Now, having said that.. the conversation didn't really center around nicotine from vaping vs cigarettes though, I think that'd be an interesting study.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/5/18)

Congrats on that @Amy 

Anxiety aside, quitting stinkies is a massive boost to your overall health - especially over the longer term.
I am ashamed I smoked for so long.
Wishing you well and keep strong

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (7/5/18)

@Amy You Go, Girl!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/5/18)

Congratulations @Amy , you made it through the first day without a stinky, that makes you a winner!
All that you have to do is make it through one day, many times after each other for 30 days and it will be a month. Easier than you think, and we love quitters around here. So keep on quitting for 1 day at a time, we are all rooting for you. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/5/18)

Well done on quitting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

